# Live From the Met in HD Today -- Who's Going and Where Do You Live



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm going, can't wait to hear La Dessay waltz all over the stage while singing all those high C's in Sempre Libera. I live in Southwest Virginia. How about you? Are you going to attend, and where do you live?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Not in the USA here, but I will be recording it live from BBC radio 3.....


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Enjoy! Gotta run.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Won't get here for another month. So frustrating. On the other hand I'm away on holiday so would have missed it. And it does mean that if it is truly terrible (and in this case it might be, Dessay is still sick) I can just not go. I've seen the production on DVD with Trebs and Mr Bean, and I've got Dessay as Traviata in a production from Aix, so I don't feel very urgent about going.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Unfortunately I won't be able to attend and hope to catch the encore presentation. On the other hand, I did get to see it in person last Tuesday so that makes up for it a bit.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Won't get here for another month. So frustrating. On the other hand I'm away on holiday so would have missed it. And it does mean that if it is truly terrible (and in this case it might be, Dessay is still sick) I can just not go. I've seen the production on DVD with Trebs and Mr Bean, and I've got Dessay as Traviata in a production from Aix, so I don't feel very urgent about going.


Well she was noticeably hoarse in a few spots but it worked for someone who supposedly has consumption. She sang beautifully overall and her acting was marvelous, more than moving. Matthew Polenzani sang beautifully and Dima was Dima. Hated the production, having Doctor Grenvil on stage almost from beginning to end playing Death was just creepy. But Natalie was so marvelous the rest was just, well, details.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Natalie Dessay did sound a bit fragile in places and missed the high note in E Strano but I still enjoyed her performance. Her Alfredo was good too. Good quality digital broadcast. I listened in our bedroom through a Freeview LCD tv plugged into the spare hi fi.... I fancy a bit of Wagner next week!


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

I heard that the production values left a little to be desired.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

I attended. I'm new to opera so this was my first time seeing La Traviata. Now I'd like to see a version with more traditional set design and costumes.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

It is also only coming to South Africa next month. I don't usually go to see these, but this forum may change my mind on this score.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Operadowney said:


> I heard that the production values left a little to be desired.


In the second act where the senior Germont asks her "Per tanto lusso?" (for such luxury you are selling your belongings?) and the stage was almost completely BARE I cackled out loud, couldn't help myself.


----------

